# Which new model today is likely to last the longest?



## kalebk17 (Dec 29, 2020)

I want to upgrade from a shovel to a snowblower but want one that will last as long as possible with regular maintenance and proper use/storage. 

I get about 75 inches of snow per year. I have a 100' single-car driveway. Are there certain engines or features that should make a snowblower last longer than its competitors?

I don't care about any of the extras like heated handgrips. I'm inclined to get the biggest engine I can afford from a name brand like Ariens, but I am new to snowblowers and don't want to overlook something.

My budget is $1,500 and in addition to durability, I want a machine that can handle the end of driveway snow/ice from the plow.

Thank you!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

kalebk17 said:


> I want to upgrade from a shovel to a snowblower but want one that will last as long as possible with regular maintenance and proper use/storage.
> 
> I get about 75 inches of snow per year. I have a 100' single-car driveway. Are there certain engines or features that should make a snowblower last longer than its competitors?
> 
> ...


Welcome @kalebk17 !

I can't speak much to modern brand durability (Most of my machines were built in the 70's). 

I don't think you can go wrong with Toro, Ariens, Honda, Yamaha (if you're in Canada) or Simplicity. 

Do you have any dedicated dealers nearby? 
Are you willing/able to do the servicing/repairs? 
is your driveway flat?
Is your driveway Paved or gravel?


----------



## kalebk17 (Dec 29, 2020)

classiccat said:


> Welcome @kalebk17 !
> 
> I can't speak much to modern brand durability (Most of my machines were built in the 70's).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. My driveway is flat and paved. I am willing to do service and repairs.

My top three so far are the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO for around $1,350, Ariens Platinum 24" SHO for $1,600 and Simplicity 28" for $1,700.

The engine on the Simplicity is huge for my use at 420cc. Maybe an under-stressed engine would last a long time? This price stretches my limit though.

I like the bigger engine (369cc) of the Ariens Platinum but don't want the heated grips. More money and things to break.

I like the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO for the engine size and relatively low price. Is the 306cc engine too small for a 28"?


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

kalebk17 said:


> Thank you for your reply. My driveway is flat and paved. I am willing to do service and repairs.
> 
> My top three so far are the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO for around $1,350, Ariens Platinum 24" SHO for $1,600 and Simplicity 28" for $1,700.
> 
> ...


Hello, 

I got the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO yesterday and the 306cc engine has ample power for clearing large accumulations of snow. The machine easily threw 8-10 inches of wet snow on the lawn 40 feet or so, and I went through a pile of snow on the side of the driveway that was around 2 feet high, and there was no problems. I don't have the knowledge like many on this site, but I have been researching a lot over the past two weeks, and have come to understand that it's not all about sheer engine size/CC/HP rating, but design also has a major part to play. Most manufacturers are still using 12" impellers on the residential units and Ariens use a 14" impeller on the machines you have listed, and are far less likely to clog, and the smaller engine size still gets good ratings. The extra power is going to help, but there are other variables to consider. I think you would be fine with the 24 platinum and if the hand warmers stop working, then you can just leave it and not get them fixed. You may not clear the snow any faster with the 24 over the 28" though even with the extra power of the platinum. The extra width typically means a quicker job and the 24" will leave more snow behind even though it is rated to clear a little bit faster. 

You may want to consider a brand like Toro if you want to get the most out of a design as well. Toro has the patented anti-clog system (ACS) and most users rate them very highly for a machine that can move just as much snow as other manufacturers that need to use a larger engine to *ATTEMPT* to get the same out put. If a machine is more efficient, the engine may not be as stressed under continued use, but other forum members can elaborate on this. Toro also does doesn't use shear pins in their design, which is something that users may value as well. 

I ended up choosing between the Toro powermax HD 928 OAE and the Platinum and Deluxe models for Ariens. There was no Toro HD models in stock in the cities closest to me and a used Ariens Deluxe SHO 28" came up for sale, so I jumped on it, and while it's early yet, I'm happy with my decision.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

ariens or toro would be my choice both great machines in the 10hp class for areas that a lot of lake affect snows


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

kalebk17 said:


> I want to upgrade from a shovel to a snowblower but want one that will last as long as possible with regular maintenance and proper use/storage.
> 
> I get about 75 inches of snow per year. I have a 100' single-car driveway. Are there certain engines or features that should make a snowblower last longer than its competitors?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the snowblower forum!
Get a used Honda HS828 nm tracks. You can find one in your price range on marketplace or Craigslist. That's what I would do in your price range


----------



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

I worked my Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO harder than ever this week in the 4 years I have owned it. We had over 2 feet of heavy wet snow with over 3 feet at the end of the driveway and higher drifts in the middle of the driveway. The 306 did a great job moving snow, I did have to take half rows in places where the snow was higher than the bucket but I was still able to clear the snow. I am very particular about yearly maintenance, oil, grease, spark plug, etc. and I always use fuel stabilizer. I hope to get a couple of decades out of my machine. Looking at the construction, I think with good maintenance the machine should last quite a long time.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## biscut (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm no wizard with snowblowers.....I do want to say the auger appears to be one of the most important pieces of the machine. Ariens has a larger auger than most for class and my old JD 828 had only an 8hp Tecumseth but had a massive auger and really tore things up!


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

My Honda HS828 is well over 20 years and still going strong. This thing starts on the first pull every time (except when I'm stupid and forget to push the throttle to 'choke' position). In fact, it even starts with a half pull - like when I transport it in my van to our rental property. Virtually maintenance free except for oil changes every year. I did pop the shear pins when the snowblower found our newspaper, and I've replaced one tire and the auger bearings.

No question a new one is outside your price range, but probably not a used machine.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

kalebk17 said:


> I want to upgrade from a shovel to a snowblower but want one that will last as long as possible with regular maintenance and proper use/storage.
> 
> I get about 75 inches of snow per year. I have a 100' single-car driveway. Are there certain engines or features that should make a snowblower last longer than its competitors?
> 
> ...


Welcome.
You used a nasty word, shovel.
You used to shovel all that! 

I hate shoveling ! 
Good luck with whatever you get, let us know.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I got fed up laboring to keep my old Bolens operating. Every stinking moving part on that machine eventually had my attention and forced repairs. So a couple of years ago I purchased an Ariens 28 PRO believing the additional money spent resulted in a product less prone to wear out. There is NOTHING worse than having to make snowblower repairs of ANY kind when snow is waiting in your driveway to get cleared.


----------



## RelaxIN (Dec 20, 2018)

@kalebk17 - If you're located on the East cost, I have a Ariens Platinum 24 SHO up for sale. its been used twice. PM me if you're interested... Thanks..!


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Here is a video of the Ariens Deluxe SHO in fairly deep snow along with a Honda tracked blower.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

The shovel will last longer than a snowblower. It will also be easier to maintain.


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

i agree 100% i have 3 large 20 year old shovels that havent failed me yet. on my 3rd snowblower in 3 years, the last one a new Ariens i bought last month and it could not move 3 inches of snow. it worked well as a shovel tho as i pushed it and a pile of snow down a 200 ft paved driveway. its going onto the shop tomorrow and it appears the "warranty" is covered by my wallet for the next 3 years.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

biscut said:


> I'm no wizard with snowblowers.....I do want to say the auger appears to be one of the most important pieces of the machine. Ariens has a larger auger than most for class and my old JD 828 had only an 8hp Tecumseth but had a massive auger and really tore things up!


Indeed it does tear through the heaviest of snow.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

I just purchased a new ariens platinum 24. I can get the occasional 2 ft plus heavy wet snow fall. Pretty sure this machine will get the job done. Should also go through the eod plowed monster. My toro 824 XL, is now a back up. Mos t, if not all blowers come with Chinese engines now so longevity remains to be seen.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I agree with Darkwoods comments above. Toro and Ariens are your best choices based on your budget. 

I have a Deluxe 28 SHO and am very happy with it. We get 130" of snow annually and have a driveway at least 2X as large as yours and it has performed flawlessly.

It has handled full bucket passes of 2 foot snowfalls with no problem, IMHO one of the best value for the buck blowers on the market


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome . . .

For power The Ariens SHO models are hard to beat. I'd stay away from the EFI engines though . . .

Ariens Platinum SHO 24 is very powerful for its size, but might be a bit out of your budget range.

Also the Toro PowerMax HD 928 or the 824 are worth considering.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome. I have an Ariens and like a lot of members, have wrenched on other brands. In terms of build quality for the price IMHO, Ariens, Toro and Simplicity are the way to go. Secondly, and specific to Ariens, the Deluxe, SHO and Platinum have the best auger gearbox, and most importantly, the best bracing arrangement for it. This is an overhung load and you'll notice that most lesser machines do not have such a support. Without it, eventually you will be replacing the impeller bearing. Not that the bearing never wears out on an Ariens, it is that this design goes a long way towards minimizing that specific load. If you're looking for longevity, it is this attention to detail that separates higher end equipment from their price-point brethren. My $0.02.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

kalebk17 said:


> but I am new to snowblowers and don't want to overlook something.


I think some "new to snowblowers" guys overlook the different transmission options available. Hydrostatic vs fixed gears. Having ran a few years with a Yamaha hydrostatic model, I wouldn't ever look at a geared model. Some people get on very well with gears and friction disc drives, but for ease of speed adjustment, a hydrostat cannot be beaten. With fixed gears, you are always running at a compromise, either slightly too fast or slightly too slow. With a hydrostatic model, you can choose exactly the right speed to match you conditions, and perhaps more importantly, you can make minor speed adjustments on the fly.

We all have different opinions, but for me, the transmission type is just as important as cubic capacity or heated handgrips (as you have already wisely worked out  ).




kalebk17 said:


> Is the 306cc engine too small for a 28"


. 

Well my YT660 (24" model) has a 175cc motor and it runs like a dream. I don't think you will find many, or even any, guys on here who would have a bad word to say about the Yamaha's performance. However if you put your trust in the Moving Snow website, you would see that the minimum recommended cubic capacity for a 24" model is a surprisingly accurate "208cc". Read in to that, what you will 

In your budget, I would look for a good used Honda hydrostatic (assuming you have the time, motivation and skills to work spanners).


----------



## kalebk17 (Dec 29, 2020)

Lunta said:


> I think some "new to snowblowers" guys overlook the different transmission options available. Hydrostatic vs fixed gears. Having ran a few years with a Yamaha hydrostatic model, I wouldn't ever look at a geared model. Some people get on very well with gears and friction disc drives, but for ease of speed adjustment, a hydrostat cannot be beaten. With fixed gears, you are always running at a compromise, either slightly too fast or slightly too slow. With a hydrostatic model, you can choose exactly the right speed to match you conditions, and perhaps more importantly, you can make minor speed adjustments on the fly.
> 
> We all have different opinions, but for me, the transmission type is just as important as cubic capacity or heated handgrips (as you have already wisely worked out  ).
> 
> ...


Interesting point about the transmission type! I have used a walk-behind mower with a personal pace speed selector and while it was strange at first, it ended up making a lot of sense. I could see how it would be even more important with varying snow depths and densities. Thank you!


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Lunta said:


> I think some "new to snowblowers" guys overlook the different transmission options available. Hydrostatic vs fixed gears. Having ran a few years with a Yamaha hydrostatic model, I wouldn't ever look at a geared model. Some people get on very well with gears and friction disc drives, but for ease of speed adjustment, a hydrostat cannot be beaten. With fixed gears, you are always running at a compromise, either slightly too fast or slightly too slow. With a hydrostatic model, you can choose exactly the right speed to match you conditions, and perhaps more importantly, you can make minor speed adjustments on the fly.
> 
> We all have different opinions, but for me, the transmission type is just as important as cubic capacity or heated handgrips (as you have already wisely worked out  ).
> 
> ...


Your Yamaha is a very nice unit. I tried to snag a Honda HS 624 that came up for sale near me, and offered the seller full asking price but it had already sold...a couple hours after it was listed. No Yamahas for sale around here new or used. The only other tracked HS Honda on the used market I found was 4 hours away and $1500.00 over our budget unfortunately. 

I used my Ariens after a fresh snowfall today and while it provides much better traction than my old blower, I still almost had a run away moment on a slick patch going down the sloped driveway at the bottom. 

i still plan on getting a tracked HS machine and once the lockdown eases up, it will be easier to travel and pick a used one up.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

WrenchIt said:


> The shovel will last longer than a snowblower. It will also be easier to maintain.



ABSOLUTELY!!!! A shovel job does require greater snow removal time if that is a concern. Maybe extra time is helpful especially if it is true that heart attacks only happen when you are resting. ⛱


----------



## kalebk17 (Dec 29, 2020)

I ended up going over budget, but I think it was a good snowblower. I settled on a Simplicity 1728, and went to my local dealer. They didn't have it in stock and offered the size up and down from it at a discount. I went with the size up, 2132. After tax, I paid $2,000. I've already done the crying part of the "buy once, cry once."

*What I like:*
1. Engine - Briggs & Stratton 420cc producing 21 lb-ft of torque
2. Steering - I ultimately decided against Ariens because of the auto-steering. I'm sure it works fine for 99% of people, but I prefer the steering found on the Simplicity. Pull a trigger to cut power to a wheel.
3. Intake Height - I'm not going say a 2 inch higher intake is a big deal over the comparably-priced Ariens, but it's nice to have the 23 inch intake height
4. Lights - Not a big deal to me but I think Ariens lights are outdated and I don't buy the explanation that they are sticking with halogen because the heat melts the snow. LEDs are brighter, last longer and draw less power.
5. Fuel - Big fuel tank at 5.9 quarts. I don't think running out of gas on a residential snowblower is a big deal, but if I had the option, I'd take the bigger fuel tank.
6. Throttle - Not sure if this is common but I like being able to throttle down the motor while it warms up
7. Overkill - This is more snowblower than I currently need, but will hopefully be the last (or second last) one I ever own/need

*What I don't like*
1. Electric chute - I would greatly prefer a manual chute for simplicity and long term durability. When it works though, it is nice
2. Width - 32 is overkill for me right now. I plan on moving in 5 years or so and may have a longer driveway, so maybe I'll appreciate it then. But, this more powerful engine is only available at this width blower, for Simplicity
3. Parts and information availability - Hopefully when I need parts, they are easy to find. I'm sure it will be harder than an Ariens

Thank you for everyone's advice, even though I didn't follow all of it.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

wish you luck with the new toy , can't go wrong with big but can with small .


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Great description. I don't know of any local dealers that carry simplicity, but I haven't looked. That don't seem popular in my neck of the woods. Good luck, and keep us updated.


----------

